# best seamless backgrounds



## BekahAura (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been looking online for seamless background paper, and while I'd like to save money I also don't want to end up with a roll of off-white construction paper. 

The prices I've seen range from $25 to $100 & I'm not sure what brand to trust. Can anyone suggest a reputable online source or a few good brands?

I'll probably go for a 53'' x 12 yard in white & maybe black depending on the price. I have to get a stand as well. 

I've never used any kind of pro background before so I'm not sure what to expect. How strong is it, does it rip easily, is it at all washable, are they made from different materials? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2010)

Background Materials & Equipment | B&H Photo Video
Paper (Savage)

If you want durable and/or washable, then don't go with paper.  Go with vinyl...or muslin etc.  The best aspect of a paper background is that you can just roll out more when it gets dirty or ripped.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 26, 2010)

where can you get a good vinyl drop anyway ... I can't seem to find anything anywhere.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2010)

Vinyl (Savage)


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2010)

Another satisifed user of Savage seamless paper. I like the 107" x 12 yrd rolls.

The 53" is not wide enough to shoot people, other than individual head shots. That's a size more suited for smaller things, like products.

Subjects, even products need to be away from the background.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks mike ... I really want some of these ... guess I should start bookings ... *lol*


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> Thanks mike ... I really want some of these ... guess I should start bookings ... *lol*


Shipping on those rolls of seamless can add up.

I *never* have to pay for regular shipping when I buy anything from B&H though. 

I get a nice discount too if I need something shipped quicker.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah, I know about the shipping charges ... not like you can put those things in a USPS "one size ships all box" ... sometimes it's ridiculous that the shipping charges get that expensive.


----------



## BekahAura (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Paper is way too expensive to be disposable when it gets dirty, which will inevitably happen. I will most likely end up with the vinyl drops. And I will definitely consider a wider drop, I just wasn't thinking. I'm going to be focusing on portraits, so the wider one is definitely a necessity.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2010)

Paper isn't _that_ expensive....not for a paid shoot anyway.  And when you want a smooth, perfectly clean surface that sets up in seconds, it's hard to beat paper.  And it's not like you have to tear it out for every shoot.

I have a vinyl backdrop, I work at an industrial fabric product company so I just had them make me up a sheet about 10' x 12'.  It was fantastic the first few times I used it because I rolled it back up on a hard tube.  That got to be too cumbersome for travel so I just rolled it up and eventually folded it up etc.  It's full of small wrinkles, but still works pretty well as a seamless backdrop if I light it correctly.  

If you are going to be focusing on portraits, you might want to consider a fabric backdrop (muslin, canvas etc.)  It won't give you the seamless look, but they are very versatile in their own way.  And very easy to travel with, compared to paper rolls or vinyl etc.


----------



## BekahAura (Mar 26, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Paper isn't _that_ expensive....not for a paid shoot anyway. And when you want a smooth, perfectly clean surface that sets up in seconds, it's hard to beat paper. And it's not like you have to tear it out for every shoot.
> 
> I have a vinyl backdrop, I work at an industrial fabric product company so I just had them make me up a sheet about 10' x 12'. It was fantastic the first few times I used it because I rolled it back up on a hard tube. That got to be too cumbersome for travel so I just rolled it up and eventually folded it up etc. It's full of small wrinkles, but still works pretty well as a seamless backdrop if I light it correctly.
> 
> If you are going to be focusing on portraits, you might want to consider a fabric backdrop (muslin, canvas etc.) It won't give you the seamless look, but they are very versatile in their own way. And very easy to travel with, compared to paper rolls or vinyl etc.


 

That's good advice, but I just can't justify the cost of muslin, & I'm not really sure about canvas prices, I'll have to check it out. I'm looking for the most versitile backdrop I can use for head shots to full body shots. I'm not charging just yet, I'm focusing on building up my portfolio, so I can build a website and gain more experience before I portray myself as a professional.

Actually, I just ordered a "starving student lighting kit" from midwest exchange and it'll be a few months before I can afford the background setup. So I'd like to get a one size fits all background that will last for awhile. I can deal with the clunkiness if I have to travel, at least for now.

Of course these are good things to know for the future, so thanks a lot. I'm just trying to keep ahead on the research so I know exactly what to get when I need it. Right now I still have a lot to learn with what I have, and what's coming in the mail soon. I'm so excited!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2010)

I have used (and sometimes still do) bed sheets.  

It's surprisingly hard to find wide fabric without seams.  I work at a fabric company and we only have a couple types of fabric that come wider than 60", and it's crap for photography. 
But I can go to Wal-mart and get a king sized bed sheet in the bargain bin for $20.  It's not ideal, but unless you are selling backdrops, the photo is about the model in front of the background.


----------



## templatephotoshop (Mar 26, 2010)

Big Mike is right.  It's hard to beat paper.  Is there any photo supply house locally where you can pick one up?  That would save shipping.  I've tried a TON of things and I can't stand any wrinkles in the backgrounds.  So paper is the best bet for me.  I got a cheap muslin from amvona years ago and when desperate, will wash it in the washer with bleach, hang dry,  then steam, but it is still not completely wrinkle free not to mention a ton of work.


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2010)

Members of the National Association of Photoshop Professionals (NAPP) don't have to pay for regular shipping on anything they buy from B&H Photo Video.

Regular shipping of seamless paper is free, no charge.

Of course NAPP has a membership charge of $99 a year, but you also get a yearly subscription the Photoshop User magazinem, access to the member only web site/forum/tutorials, and a list of other discounts on software, hardware, lens rentals, motels, rental cars, and other neat stuff.

The web site is www.photoshopuser.com/benefits and there is a referral link in my siggy &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; .


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2010)

I like Savage paper rolls in the 107" width. Gray is a nice color to work on, since it doesn't reflect a lot of light,and it can be used with added light to bring the backdrop up to pure white on half-body and head and shoulder shots. Use more light on the background and less light on the subject, and gray paper becomes a beautiful white. Black paper works well with gels coloring it, leading to rich, saturated background colors, without excessive reflection of the gelled color toward the subject.

One thing about seamless paper that is older and has some pimples and dimples in it--it's pretty easy to smooth those out in Photoshop with just a click or two of the clone tool--paper is MUCH faster and easier to perfect and smooth out than wrinkly muslin or canvas. So, even if a paper background is not perfect, it does clean up very quickly in post, even if you don't have major " PS skillz ".


----------

